# Glutamine and sleep



## paulpwrs (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey all,
I started taking a powdered Glutamine supplement in hopes of helping convert all this protein I take. I have been taking the Glutamine for 5 days. I am wondering if you all out there have seen a change in your sleep patterns when on it. Since I started taking it I have had trouble sleeping. 
A little background for me. I work shift work and the shifts can be anytime day or night. Right now I'm working 9p to 7a. (Actually I'm at work as I type this) I admit shift work screws your ability to sleep on your off days. But since I starting taking Glutamine I really had big problems with sleep. 
I am wondering if it just could be cause my sleep schedule is so screwed up or the Glutamine has any type of "upper" effects. 
Can anybody tell me if they see any problems like this while on Glutamine. 

Paul.......


----------



## LAM (Nov 5, 2005)

if anything the glutamine would help the body to produce more GABA which would help you sleep.

how much are you taking by the way ?


----------



## paulpwrs (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, I figure I'm taking around 8 g a day.


----------



## LAM (Nov 5, 2005)

that is really next to nothing as the stomach hijacks a lot of L-Glutamine. so if you are taking anything less than 10 gram doses I doubt that very much is even making it into the portal bloodstream


----------



## paulpwrs (Nov 5, 2005)

ok....so what your saying is its not the Glutamine that is effecting me.....And your also saying to to the dose of Glutamine?????
Paul


----------



## LAM (Nov 5, 2005)

yep.  if you are taking several small doses that add up to 8 grams a day you won't see much of any kind of effect from that.  IMO 10 grams would be the minimum dosage to use.  unfortunately it's one of the reasons why supplementing with glutamine is so expesnive.  personally I would save it for a cut.  

I can't see any reason why glutamine would have a negative effect on sleep.


----------

